# BC Labor laws and Parading with my Unit



## JoeDos (2 Mar 2016)

First of all I apologize if this has been covered hundreds of times, either I am blind or I just can't think of the correct things to search for. (Also apologies if this is the incorrect place).

I am from British Columbia, I hope to be attending my first parade night at my Unit on Saturday. I had requested that I cannot work Tuesday/Saturdays as those are the days my unit normally parades, I told my civilian employer this weeks in advance. My employer scheduled me in for Saturday, and I told them I cannot work that day what so ever, they told me I have to find someone to cover my shift... Everyone I have spoken with that could possibly cover my shift, has given me the answer "Sorry I can't work".

So my question is, if I do not show up to work that day is it legal for them to even reprimand me, especially when I gave them notice, via email, text, and verbal?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SeaKingTacco (2 Mar 2016)

It took me 3 seconds of googling:

Look under section 52.2 of the BC labour standards act.

In short, your employer must protect your job if you deploy operationally.

It says nothing about your employer being required to give you shifts off of work to attend weekly training.

I suggest that you have a conversation with your boss about the benefits you will bring to the workplace, in terms of the free training and experience that you will receive.

Failing that- I guess you have a choice to make.


----------



## FJAG (3 Mar 2016)

There's no job protection issue vis a vis your military service that you can rely on.

The issue is one dependant on your contract of employment and ordinary provincial labour/employment legislation/regulation.

If your contract of employment gives the employer the right to schedule your work shifts - and most do. Then it is your responsibility to be there for work or-if the employer permits it-have your shift taken by an appropriate replacement. 

What industry are you in? Is it unionised? Do you have a written contract?

A reprimand is the least of your worries. If you fail to show up for a properly scheduled shift you could be starting down the road to termination.

 :cheers:


----------



## brihard (3 Mar 2016)

Ask your chain of command how to get assistance from the Canadian Forces Liaison Council. They exist to help build bridges between reservists and their units, and civilian employers. They're good at articulating to employers why the skills you learn in the reserves adds value for them.


----------



## JoeDos (3 Mar 2016)

I work in the restaurant industry, and I am not union. I have spoken with my manager and have figured everything out, it was a minor miscommunication problem. Thank you for your replies.


----------



## Pusser (3 Mar 2016)

FJAG said:
			
		

> A reprimand is the least of your worries. If you fail to show up for a properly scheduled shift you could be starting down the road to *termination*.



Sending Ahhnold after you seems a little harsh.


----------

